# brecon beacon wales



## cipro (May 13, 2010)

Thinking of going to brec bea next bank hols, looking for small campsite or farm style or cl near walking areas. Will be taking bikes also but nothing to difficult because of the bride


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 14, 2010)

Overnight stopovers for motorhomes in the UK

Hi you probably know of this site above ,it lists a few places in and around Brecon.
The best site I have stayed at around that area is Gilgrin farm which has a kite centre "not on string" and you can watch them feed with incredible views.

Wyn


----------



## biggirafe (May 14, 2010)

cipro said:


> Thinking of going to brec bea next bank hols, looking for small campsite or farm style or cl near walking areas. Will be taking bikes also but nothing to difficult because of the bride



we have used this one
The Camping and Caravanning Club - SiteSeeker - Details - Three Cocks (Brecon) - Newcourt Farm

Very quiet on a no through road that leads onto the Brecons, you can walk straight onto the Brecons from the end of the road about 1 mile away.

*Address, Contact  Details and Map*

Three Cocks  (Brecon) - Newcourt Farm
Felindre
Three-Cocks
Brecon
Powys
LD3  0SS


*Phone: *01497  847285
*Email: *information@millsbrothers.fsnet.co.uk

*Site  Owner/s: *Mr D Mills


----------



## cherokee (May 14, 2010)

Hi there all (new to Forum!)
Try Pencelli Castle.
You can see reviews and find a link to the website here-
Pencelli Castle Caravan & Camping Park Reviews, Brecon Campsites
I live not too far away from Brecon so will be leaving the motorhome at home tomorrow and going up for a blast with my hubby on our motorbike, weather permitting!!


----------



## AndyC (May 14, 2010)

We were running a D of E Award group in the area at Easter, over on the eastern side of the Brecon Beacons NP there's a few small basic sites on the road up the Vale of Ewyas to Llanthony Priory, and a site at the Priory itself, which has a nice little pub. You can walk up into the Black Mountains on one side of the valley or Offas Dyke path on the other

Llanthony Priory:
51.943374,-3.037164 - Google Maps

Maes-y-Beran: 
51.931966,-3.025407 - Google Maps

AndyC


----------



## HappyHippy (May 15, 2010)

Deleted by auther.


----------



## Nolly (May 15, 2010)

HappyHippy said:


> I've parked up for 2 or 3 months in the Beacons for each of the last 3 years but I always wild camped so not much use if you're looking for a pay site


Hi HappyHippy.
We're planning on visiting the Beacons for the last couple of weeks in June.
would appreciate any pointers on some nice wilding spots.
Regards.
 Nolly.


----------



## vwalan (May 15, 2010)

nice places on the talybont-on-usk rd .between the b4558 and the a465 at merthyr. layby by reservoir or big carparks on mountain..always find somewhere to wild camp.


----------



## cipro (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies   all found them useful and like the goggle map links  thanks again


----------



## Nolly (May 16, 2010)

Sorry Cipro did'nt mean to muscle in on your thread, was a bit rude of me.


----------



## cipro (May 16, 2010)

Nolly said:


> Sorry Cipro did'nt mean to muscle in on your thread, was a bit rude of me.


 
nothing wrong on your part  same area and you got a resault
happy camping I promise I won't tell the monkey


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 17, 2010)

vwalan said:


> nice places on the talybont-on-usk rd .between the b4558 and the a465 at merthyr. layby by reservoir or big carparks on mountain..always find somewhere to wild camp.


if you want a decent shopping center while in the brecons ,try merther tydfill a good place to stay is the leasure center . only a few mins walk into the town itself if you want a cheap meal use the witherspoons pub oh nice pint too .you can stay a couple of nights on the car parks in brecon there is also a camp site ,if you follow the road out of merther toward brecon its about 4 or 5 miles away just a word of warning some of the laybies will at times have on a night especialy men with other men friends if you get my drift( got to be a bit p.c on here lately )  seems as if the sheep dont satisfy some   you may get the stupid local pastime of horns piped at night a little anoying but then little things please little minds as they say


----------



## cherokee (May 18, 2010)

If you are in the Brecon Beacons area then there is a nice road running from Glynneath to Ystradfellte and onwards towards the Brecon Mountain Centre.
To get to it, you take the B4242 towards Pontneathvaughan/Pontneddfechan (where there is a nice pub called The Angel which has a large car park and beer garden.) From here you can do the walk to the Upper Neath Valley waterfalls or up to Dinas Rock a bit further up the valley which has car parks but is a bit tight for bigger motorhomes I should imagine. You can then drive towards Ystradfellte where there are numerous stopping places and parking areas where people take the longer waterfall walks.
The road out of Ysradfellte either takes you back to the Penderyn-Brecon road or you can continue on the lanes over to Defynnog and Sennybridge and take in the Brecon Mountain Centre on your way. There is a wonderful view over the valley and plenty of wild camping spots I should imagine along the sides of the river.
The road can be quite narrow in places though but it is a lovely alternative to taking the usual roads from Merthyr and Penderyn to Brecon.
Some wild camping possibilities also on the Reservoir road which can be taken from the village of Penderyn (where you can take a visit tothe Welsh Whisky Comapny Distillery) Penderyn Distillery | Visitor Centreand not forgetting the top of the Rhigos mountain at the head of the Rhondda Fawr which has a car park with stunning views over the 'Seven Sisters' normally known as the Brecon  Beacons.


----------

